

Cheating In Computer Science Classes Worse than in other classes - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/alfredth/archive/2010/02/18/cheating-in-computer-science-classes.aspx

======
AlfredTwo
A bunch of comments showing up in the blog post. Several from students. Not
everyone cares about cheating apparently.

------
vital101
I think that cheating is fairly common in any undergraduate class. In my
experience, business courses had the most obvious cheating. Perhaps learning
how to work the system is all part of a business degree.

